# [Regular Season Game 23] Houston Rockets at Toronto Raptors



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(13-9)/(10-15)*


When/Where:
*Sunday, December 13, 12:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Jack / DeRozan / Turkoglu / Bosh / Bargnani*


_*Preview*_


> The Houston Rockets are doing an excellent job of beating losing teams. They'll get a chance to face another one Sunday when they visit the Toronto Raptors.
> 
> Houston (13-9) improved to 7-1 against teams below .500 with a 96-91 victory over Philadelphia on Friday night in the opener of this two-game trip. The Rockets used a 46-6 edge in bench points to win after a poor beginning by the starters contributed to Houston's 10-point deficit following the first quarter.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Lets make it 6 out of 7 overall,these are the type of games we have to win in order to keep pace in the playoff hunt.
The Raptors are a pure jump shooting, no defense team and out of sync right now. shouldnt be a problem for the Rockets.
Carl Landry vs Chris Bosh!WOW.
Early game at 12:30pm.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Time to bring T-Mac back? I think so....


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

This game kinda proves that we need a primary scorer. No one could hit ****. Plz bring back T-mac and soon!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Toronto 101, Houston 88*
> 
> Chris Bosh and his Raptors, every so often, they show signs. You have to give them that.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/Behind-the-Box-Score-where-Memphis-is-starting-?urn=nba,208512


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Bad shooting and horrible officiating.
Not for lack of effort, just couldnt get anything going today,12% from threes.:rant:
Carl is the real deal,Ariza showed he is not who the Rockets thought he could be (0-9) 1p.!:shocked:


----------

